# B 584 1995 fresh and waste water indicator



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

hi can anyone help thinking of changing camper, so would like all things working. fresh and waste water indicator stopped working and lighting up. any help thanks.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

hi can anyone help thinking of changing camper, so would like all things working. fresh and waste water indicator stopped working and lighting up. any help thanks.

Hi Hitower,

I think you might have to be more specific, I personally don't understand what your request is?

Drew


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

fresh and waste /water indicator on intsrument panel does not work or light up. did work, then stopped working . was wondering if any one may have had same problem . thanks.

Mod Note 
There's not much point in repeating the same message over and over again.
Give as much detail as you can and someone will be able to help. Make of van, age of van, make and model of instrument panel, ditto charger unit, and anything else that might help someone diagnose from a distance.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry thought i had covered some of them points. hymer a class 1995 b584 RHD. instrument panel just displays HYMER.electroblock EBL 104-2. PS, repeated myself as member did quite understand my meaning . any help would be appreceiated.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I understood your request as most of the info they required was in the title.

Can you see the rods, that measure the water level, in your water tank?

Is everything else working?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If your indicator does not light up on fresh AND waste water then you probably have a wiring problem at the control panel end.

I would remove both sensor units anyway and clean them with something mildly abrasive or use white vinegar to remove any limescale deposits. In a 1995 van, the waste water level sender could be quite disgusting and smelly, so be prepared. :lol: 

There is no quick way to get a result, just check all wiring connections. If you have the vehicle wiring diagfam, look for a fuse that might have blown.

Good luck.


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for all help will try check it all out. dont suppose you have any idea were fuse would be ? will it be in electroblock or 12v fuse panel . just want to be sure ,dont seem to have much luck with electrics. rest of instrument panel is ok.


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks to bill and 747 for your replys. just sorted it thanks .dont know if this will help anyone else. changed leisure battery a few months ago . it was by the side of drivers seat , a bit awkward to get at . remembered seeing some sort of fuse holder off a lead from terminal. when i checked today it held 2 fuses . i must have knocked 1 out when lowering batterey. put one in and hey presto working again.cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you have fixed it Hitower.  

You have just reminded me (thanks for that  ) to tie up the rat's nest under my driver's seat. 

Various leads, wires and other detritus dangles in the storage tray under the seat, and sooner or later I shall do the same as you did.

Cheers

Dave


----------

